# Back Boiler decommissioning



## dewdrop (26 Sep 2011)

As i am installing a new central gas heating system I will need to have the existing back boiler open fire made safe.  I know it should be taken out completely but have been assured it can be made safe if done by a qualified person. Is this a difficult job? I know holes have to be drilled in the boiler..system drained and pipes removed or cut


----------



## DavyJones (27 Sep 2011)

The back boiler would be disconnected, usually right beside it. The back boiler pipes are left open. A series of holes are drilled in the bottom section of the back boiler, not right at the bottom though. Never drill holes too high as smoke may enter here and exit through open pipe work.


----------



## dewdrop (28 Sep 2011)

Thanks Davy Jones. I am totally ignorant of this area so i apologise if i ask stupid questions. When you say the boiler is disconnected "right beside it"  does  this mean the boiler will have to be taken out to do this.  Re the pipes "left open" does this mean the pipes are cut.? I suppose what i really want to know is the extent of the work needed to the fireplace area to achieve making the fire safe to light again


----------



## DavyJones (29 Sep 2011)

Most back boilers will have pipes running up the chimney breast , they should/could be a little access panel here. The pipework is cut from here. if there isn't one may have to be made.

It normally isn't a big job and can be completed in a couple of hours. In fact it will probably take longer to drain and refill system then to actually decommission boiler.


----------

